# Phrag caudatum var sanderae x Phrag Magic Tresses



## Gilda (Apr 19, 2019)

17 inch petals .. still growing


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 19, 2019)

nice


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 19, 2019)

I was pondering whether to post photos of mine in bloom right now, too! Is yours from Carter and Holmes as well? That's where I got mine. And to think, I was actually slightly hesitant to buy it at the time, I'm glad I did now, these are turning out to be quite nice.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 19, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I was pondering whether to post photos of mine in bloom right now, too! Is yours from Carter and Holmes as well? That's where I got mine. And to think, I was actually slightly hesitant to buy it at the time, I'm glad I did now, these are turning out to be quite nice.


Yes, C&H as a seedling ! Ok ,show me yours , I showed you mine !


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 19, 2019)

Gilda said:


> Yes, C&H as a seedling ! Ok ,show me yours , I showed you mine !



I'm hoping to find some time this weekend.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice!
Not sure why Phrag. Caudatum isn't more popular.


----------



## grubea (Apr 19, 2019)

Vary nice!!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 19, 2019)

Duck Slipper said:


> Nice!
> Not sure why Phrag. Caudatum isn't more popular.


I think they can be more difficult to grow and bloom. I grow mine sitting in water !


----------



## abax (Apr 19, 2019)

Outstanding petals Gilda! It's going for the floor
apparently. I really, really like it.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 20, 2019)

Duck Slipper said:


> Nice!
> Not sure why Phrag. Caudatum isn't more popular.



I'll parrot what Gilda said. This group of Phrags is trickier to grow and bloom, in general, compared to most other Phrags. They are also slower growing than most other Phrags and they seem to be vulnerable to bacterial rot.

I used to grow this group wet in summer, then dry in winter. Now, for better or worse, I water them as though they are Paphs (evenly moist, but not sitting in water). I also started using a variation of the zeer pot, which has the benefits of keeping the roots a bit cooler (in theory) and keeping the potting mix from sitting in water while simultaneously helping to keep it hydrated due to added humidity. Basically, I pot them in plastic, then set the plastic pot down into a clay pot, which rests in a saucer. Then, the clay pot soaks up water from the saucer and I make sure to keep the water level low enough that the plastic pot doesn't stay wet.

Overall, the caudatum group Phrags do very well for me in the cool season, but once things start to warm up, I have to keep an eagle eye on them, and I take extra precautions to keep water off the leaves. They have definitely contributed to some hair loss over the years.

I will say that this particular hybrid has been the least troublesome of the "caudatum group" I've grown and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 20, 2019)

In the mid 90's, I purchased some Phaleonopsis from somewhere I don't remember...and some Phrag's from Joe Kunisch at Bloomfield Orchids. I bought a Caudatum, a Grande and a Sorcerer's Apprentice. Also paid a high price for a Sanderianium seedling that didn't make it. These were the first orchids I purchased. With the Phrag's I just went with, " You can't overwater them"!
As a windowsill grower, February and March, days are getting longer and the sun more intense...all of the Phrag's many divisions later, BLOOMED, amazingly to me.
Caudatums are more susceptible to rot, especially after dividing and repotting. Leaf tips of all, turn brown on some, and others, not so much. If you are having trouble getting them to bloom, more light and cooler nights, around February and they bloom dependably. In fact, I have tried to let plants go, not divide for a couple seasons and get a specimen plant with many blooming plants, a one year old plant blooms. So, I will have plant with mature bloomed out growths. If you let, Sorcerer's Apprentice go, you will get a BIG plant with sequentially blooming spikes, blooming for months. Because of Phrag's and this forum, I have purchased quite a few different Paph seedlings in the last 2 years, time will tell if they are as easy as Phrag's. Duck


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 20, 2019)

Duck Slipper said:


> I have purchased quite a few different Paph seedlings in the last 2 years, time will tell if they are as easy as Phrag's. Duck



Like all orchids, it depends on whether they're getting the right care and growing conditions. For me, generally speaking, Phrags are a lot easier to grow and bloom than the Paphs with my care routine and in my growing conditions. Not only that, Phrags bloom more frequently and grow much more quickly. Some of the advantages they have over Paphs, generally speaking, are pest resistance and pliable roots that are less prone to breaking during repotting or accidents. The caudatum group, for me, is where the equation changes and I'd say that average Paph (that I grow) is easier than the average caudatum type (that I grow).


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 20, 2019)

WOW!! REALLY FUN ONE!!!!....


----------



## Gilda (Apr 20, 2019)

Good to read the different growing issues with phrag caudatum. I struggled for years not being able to keep mine watered enough. This x is a strong grower because I've had issues with it but it always survived in spite of me . After seeing HP Norton growing a caudatum sitting in water and me saying " caudatums do not like growing in water" and HP grinning at me and saying "They don't, do they "? I started growing mine in water...small pots but a reservoir in the bottom ..winter, I do let them go drier. Gets 60 ish in winter.
All my long petals are budded or blooming out and I will post pics as they mature...Phrag Giganteum, a caudatum on steroids , Phrag Grande var michrochillum, Phrag warszewiczianum(I still would rather call it wallisii) it may be my favorite ...nah , they're all my favorites !!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 20, 2019)

Nicely done.


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 21, 2019)

Interesting colour.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 22, 2019)

Super flowers, Gilda!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 22, 2019)

Greenpaph said:


> Super flowers, Gilda!


 Thank you ! Good to see you again !


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. Green Phrag with a wig on!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 22, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. Green Phrag with a wig on!



Yay green phrags


----------



## blondie (Apr 25, 2019)

Very nice love it


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 2, 2019)

Very nice!


----------

